# what low profile sizes for 14 inch rim?



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

looking for some 185/195 40 or 50 series tires for the factory GTI snowflake rim (14 inch).
I searched the tire rack but nothing. 
I have seen people running 185/40/14 but I think that was in the UK.
any help?


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: what low profile sizes for 14 inch rim? (81turbocaddy)*


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: what low profile sizes for 14 inch rim? (81turbocaddy)*

195/45/14 toyo proxes t1-r
edgeracing might have them in stock


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: what low profile sizes for 14 inch rim? (L33t A2)*

Sold out.
Thanks anyway tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DigifartGTI (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: what low profile sizes for 14 inch rim? (81turbocaddy)*

http://www.treadepot.com/ Just got a set of 195/45-14 Toyo T1-R's from them a couple weeks ago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: what low profile sizes for 14 inch rim? (DigifartGTI)*

Nice!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: what low profile sizes for 14 inch rim? (DigifartGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DigifartGTI* »_http://www.treadepot.com/ Just got a set of 195/45-14 Toyo T1-R's from them a couple weeks ago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










thank you!


----------

